# I gave in...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry folks... a bit of a sad, but maybe also a positive update...

Last night was a bit wild, but she ended up apologising for over-reacting last night. She knows I fun-flirt when I'm drunk just for fun but I didn't do anything either then play around. However, she was going on and on and on about how she can't take it anymore the way I'm withdrawing for her, and saying that she just wants things back to normal (my "normal", not her "normal")... and I was well, rather horny too so we kinda made up.

She was rather different too today during our session, was very sweet, vulnerable yet loving. No demands, just enjoying each other. It was a different kind of passion. She is going to continue counselling but seemingly in happier spirits now so, I don't know.

Maybe she learnt her lesson? =/


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How is counselling going??? How often are you going?

She hasn't learned her lesson from just a few weeks. Keep strong.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's once a week, and I dunno, she seems sincere really now. But maybe that's "for now", but at least this is ongoing. Looks like we're back being intimate with each other, but on my terms; at least 2 sessions a week. She plays her cards right it can go up... we'll see...


----------

